# Fedor Emelianenko set to change it up and train in the Netherlands for his next camp,



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.mmabay.co.uk/2011/02/23/...amp-will-bring-in-some-u-s-training-partners/

"It appears formerly ranked number one heavyweight in the world, Fedor Emelianenko has taken the advice of many MMA fans around the world and decided to change up his training camp, moving to the Netherlands and bringing in help from the U.S. in order to revive his flagging career.

M-1 Executive, Evgeni Kogan revealed the news to Fighters Only Magazine earlier today, adding Brazilian submission wizard Vinny Magalhaes would probably be drafted in for the next camp.

Another possibility is former UFC interim heavyweight champion, Shane Carwin after both fighters expressed an interest in working together over the past couple of months. Stay tuned to MMABay in the coming weeks for more news on who’s coming in to help “The Last Emperor” as we get it."

The best thing he can do!


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Finally. Let's hope they will push him to something that resembles the old Fedor.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Interesting, but the only future he has is to bring in a strength and conditioning coach and move to LHW. With his frame I doubt he'd even have to CUT much, maybe 5 lbs. He just needs to be in shape and he'll come in around 205.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Why Netherlands instead of USA? They don't really have many World class MMA fighters. USA and Brazil is the place to be. Netherlands is the best for sharping kickboxing skills. And by the way, is mmabay.co.uk a reliable source?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Great news, Netherlands is just fine.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hell has officially frozen over. Fedor is leaving Russia for training.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Hell has officially frozen over. Fedor is leaving Russia for training.


I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Halloway (Jul 27, 2010)

morninglightmt said:


> Interesting, but the only future he has is to bring in a strength and conditioning coach and move to LHW. With his frame I doubt he'd even have to CUT much, maybe 5 lbs. He just needs to be in shape and he'll come in around 205.


You honestly dont think hes in shape because he doesnt look it? Hes in amazing shape for every one of his fights, his work ethic is undeniable.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

just cant handle watching him lose anymore.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Halloway said:


> You honestly dont think hes in shape because he doesnt look it? Hes in amazing shape for every one of his fights, his work ethic is undeniable.


hes always in the best shape. some people just see the gut and think he doesnt train.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

It's one thing to train for submission defense, but you can't really train for someone as big as Silva was. Fedors in a tricky division, where he can get matched up with these beasts. LHW might be a interesting option, if he's up to cutting that weight properly.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Unfortunately, I think it's a bit too little too late for Fedor.

He needs to work on his striking (boxing specifically), because it is horrible. He needs to get proper technique even if he still chooses to loop his right hand. But this will be nearly impossible to change this late in his career, though he can add little adjustments.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Do people still read MMABay? That is the least reliable site on the net, I would give Wikepedia more credibility.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm going to assume this is BS until I hear it from a reliable news source.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Man if Fedor starts training with A level fighters and athletes that specialize in one Style...... that is some amazing shit. We have seen how good Fedor is training with people who are not very good. Imagine Fedor training with people that are better then him?? I know he lost 2 in a row but if this becomes true then i would be scared if i was his next opponent. Now CroCop needs to move out of Croatia and at the VERY LEAST go to Netherlands with Fedor and they can both start something amazing. Its funny to think that both these guys who at one point were the best HW in the world are also capable of making LHW. CroCop weighed in at 227 for his fight with MIR. I would go as far as to say that most of the LHW are bigger then CroCop or Weigh the same. The top guys like Rampage are 20pounds bigger then Crocop when not training. Fedor was like 230p against Silva?? i mean both these guys can cut to LHW and both these guys could hang at HW if they would just move from their homes and start training with the best. CroCops setup is even worse then Fedors is. The guy trains in his freaking basement with average joe neighbors as sparring partners. I mean CroCop has literary one of the worst training camp setups there is. He and his coaches are setting him up for failure. God i wish CroCop and Fedor would open up a training camp in the US and just invite a sht load of top MMA fighters including the top 3 k-1 fighters, top 3 BJJ guys, LEGIT boxers, Get GSP and Chael Sonnen to work on wrestling, invite Blackhouse for a couple of weeks. You know the guys at black house would do it too just because of the respect they all have for one another.

Ohhh man... if they did this it doesnt even affect me BUT i would consider it better then any birthday present iv ever had. raise01:


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Frank Mir would be a good guy to work with. High level Heavyweight MMA submission artist and has developed in to quite a pretty good Muai Thai striker himself. Some Rusky blood in his veins. Good connections in the training world.

Not a 'natural' but trains hard.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> Frank Mir would be a good guy to work with. High level Heavyweight MMA submission artist and has developed in to quite a pretty good Muai Thai striker himself. Some Rusky blood in his veins. Good connections in the training world.
> 
> Not a 'natural' but trains hard.


Just curious. Why did you say MuaY Thai instead of Boxing? MuaY Thai is known for being very versatile. Including in the clinch. I see Frank Mir throwing very little Kicks,elbows,knees. Now and then if i remember correctly he will throw a low kick but for the most part he throws fists. I would say he got his Boxing skills up. And if you think that Boxing and Muay thai is all the same because it is striking well then you are very wrong. Its as different as BJJ is from Wrestling. I could be wrong buy isnt Muay Thai known as "The art of Eight Limbs"?? His Muay Thai isnt very good. He has developed a pretty good boxing game. Forgot his BJJ game. 

And forgot that after he bulked up for the Brock Lesnar fight and fought Shane Carwin weighing probably around 275-280 pounds and got the crap kicked out of him. That he ended up slimming back down to 250pounds. For w/e reason he still believes he is 280 and tries to muscle people more then he should. Ironically when he was 280 he didnt know how to use his strength and settled for being bullied against the fence getting punches thrown at him. Im sure he thought the extra muscle also ment that he was un able to be hurt, since Brock Lesnar wasn't rocked by the knee he threw.
This portion was just me joking around. How many of you thought "Ohhh he has a point"?? Cause i do NOT have a point, lmao :thumb02:


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

i always enjoy the threads where ppl say somebody should go to Holland for a few months like that will suddenly make them k1 level after being 30+ years old like just the air in Holland alone will make them amazing MMA strikers.


Or the fact that Holland has a severe shortage of great MMA strikers, they are a kickboxing nation. Better off going to AKA or Jacksons and learn the full MMA striking game then just one small portion.

But oh well, makes ppl happy. Go train at Golden Glory with their amazing kickboxers and basically a few good MMA fighters and a bunch of kickboxers with medicore MMA records.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Just curious. Why did you say MuaY Thai instead of Boxing? MuaY Thai is known for being very versatile. Including in the clinch. I see Frank Mir throwing very little Kicks,elbows,knees. Now and then if i remember correctly he will throw a low kick but for the most part he throws fists. I would say he got his Boxing skills up. And if you think that Boxing and Muay thai is all the same because it is striking well then you are very wrong. Its as different as BJJ is from Wrestling. I could be wrong buy isnt Muay Thai known as "The art of Eight Limbs"?? His Muay Thai isnt very good. He has developed a pretty good boxing game. Forgot his BJJ game.
> 
> And forgot that after he bulked up for the Brock Lesnar fight and fought Shane Carwin weighing probably around 275-280 pounds and got the crap kicked out of him. That he ended up slimming back down to 250pounds. For w/e reason he still believes he is 280 and tries to muscle people more then he should. Ironically when he was 280 he didnt know how to use his strength and settled for being bullied against the fence getting punches thrown at him. Im sure he thought the extra muscle also ment that he was un able to be hurt, since Brock Lesnar wasn't rocked by the knee he threw.
> This portion was just me joking around. How many of you thought "Ohhh he has a point"?? Cause i do NOT have a point, lmao :thumb02:


Mark Dellagrotte is renowned Mua*Y* Thai coach. Mir was pretty quick study under him, from becoming an ok striker, to a more confident and capable in a pretty short period....outstriking/KOing guys like Kongo, Big Nog and Cro Cop. 

Neither Fedor or Mir are have sensational legs to throw kicks anyway, but that's his trainer - and he's a well respected striking coach. And Mir held his own against Cro Cop in the clinch, he did KO him coming out it.

You seriously think he's going to find high MMA level guys to spar with in the Netherlands? Guys that can strike and grapple at Mir's level in MMA?

Carwin and Brock are beastly powerful match-ups that overwhelmed Mir who, again, who isn't a naturally athletic gifted heavyweights, but he atleast wins against decent competetion - but he is a quick study, a cerebral guy and he trains hard. He evolved with the game and overcame adversity (far greater than Fedor will as ever faced). And if Fedor needs help adapting/evolving to MMA (as he does), and as Mir has as MMA has evolved, Mir's a great example... as opposed to trainers in the Netherlands who produce how many top MMA stars exactly?

You think Fedor is going to come out of that camp with superior MMA clinch game and he's going to be throwing body kicks, all of a sudden. Fedor needs to train MMA - that simple.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> Finally. Let's hope they will push him to something that resembles the old Fedor.



That's the last thing we need. Fedor needs to evolve because the viciousness he used to have is gone. He no longer feels his opponent is trying to take away his livelihood and I don't know how he could feel like that again.



VolcomX311 said:


> Hell has officially frozen over. Fedor is leaving Russia for training.




Fedor in his prime used to train in Holland for CroCop, Brazil for Nog etc. Since they made that giant sports stadium for Fedor I'm sure he's felt obligated to stay there.





If this is reliable (and MMA-bay is reliable maybe two times a year), the best news is that Fedor has the fire again and is thinking of how to be better, not how to retire.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> Mark Dellagrotte is renowned Mua*Y* Thai coach. Mir was pretty quick study under him, from becoming an ok striker, to a more confident and capable in a pretty short period....outstriking/KOing guys like Kongo, Big Nog and Cro Cop.
> 
> Neither Fedor or Mir are have sensational legs to throw kicks anyway, but that's his trainer - and he's a well respected striking coach. And Mir held his own against Cro Cop in the clinch, he did KO him coming out it.
> 
> ...


Uhhh what?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Uhhh what?


UHH you replied to my comment jacka$$ and that was me replying back.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> UHH you replied to my comment jacka$$ and that was me replying back.


Oh i realize it was you replying. But it sure as hell didnt respond to anything i have said. Frank Mir in his fights has shown good Boxing. His Muay Thai might be good but he has not shown it in his fights yet. For the most part he has shown an impressive improvement in his boxing.

So yeah... start throwing out names again. Like that will change anything...


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Mirs good boxing really isnt that good. He just landed one decent punch vs Kongo and sent him off balance and took advantage of a very sick Nog with the same combo 50x.


He was the only "decent striker" that Brock had no problem standing with cuz his standup is as rudimentary as Brocks, except with better footwork, which is hard not to have compared to Brock.

That CC fight, i dont know what to take from it, i thought they both looked like crap and then Mir hit that knee, guess that was his Muay Thai kicking in?? He must be elite Muay Thai now aswell since that one punch to Kongo made him a good boxer.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

box said:


> It's one thing to train for submission defense, but you can't really train for someone as big as Silva was. Fedors in a tricky division, where he can get matched up with these beasts. LHW might be a interesting option, if he's up to cutting that weight properly.


I agree. I think through raw talent Fedor would destroy Bigfoot if they were a similar weight, but that's the problem, Silva is as dangerous as he is because he's ridiculously huge and has got legit skills.

I'm sure he could make light heavyweight, he's got plenty of body fat and he'd be bringing his weight down the same as most other LHWs do. The thing is who is he going to fight? LHWs outside of UFC aren't up to much. There's no big names.

Fedor will stay at heavyweight and get beat again maybe after one or two wins, then he'll retire.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Why are people saying he needs to train his submission defense?

When his submission defense is perfectly fine he just made a mistake against werdum.......he lost his last fight because of having absolutely no gameplan and being overwhelmed by a man who knows how to use his size and actually has skill not because of his sub defense.

He needs to fight smarter instead of repeatedly throwing a overhand right followed by a left hook/uppercut.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> Why are people saying he needs to train his submission defense?
> 
> When his submission defense is perfectly fine he just made a mistake against werdum.......he lost his last fight because of having absolutely no gameplan and being overwhelmed by a man who knows how to use his size and actually has skill not because of his sub defense.
> 
> He needs to fight smarter instead of repeatedly throwing a overhand right followed by a left hook/uppercut.


 Fedors BJJ looked weak. His half guard got passed with ease, he couldnt keep BF from passing his half guard and he looked completely outclassed asmuch as outweighed on the ground.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> Fedors BJJ looked weak. His half guard got passed with ease, he couldnt keep BF from passing his half guard and he looked completely outclassed asmuch as outweighed on the ground.


Try keeping a guy as big and as strong as Antonio Silva in your guard...not easy, especially since Silva has a good BJJ game as well. I think Fedor underestimated Silva, the reason I think this is because now after he lost to Werdum he's been getting a lot more coverage and staying a little more informed on the media and it's affecting his mental game. I had the Fedor vs Silva fight as a tie, with the doctor stoppage crowing Silva the winner. If it wasn't stopped who knows who would've won, ya know?


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

KillingRoad89 said:


> hes always in the best shape. some people just see the gut and think he doesnt train.


...he's not in the best shape, just like Roy Nelson they have good enough cardio and train hard but you can always improve, reduce body fat, become even faster.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Size is the key , not his skills.


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Fedor will be back this is probably a good thing. 

He should had joined UFC tho, it would have been easier competition for him.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

As already stated by some, MMABAY...

The only thing that will get me interested for another Fedor fight is if I hear he will be cutting to 205(I should rephrase that, he wouldn't even have to cut if he got into good shape).


----------



## Halloway (Jul 27, 2010)

swedish_fighter said:


> He should had joined UFC tho, it would have been easier competition for him.


Hope this is a joke..


----------

